# Fw-190 D-13 Engine Run



## beaupower32 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dont know if this has been posted before, but watch a engine run on a Dora. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5LBUVS1T8_


----------



## Milosh (Jul 13, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Dont know if this has been posted before, but watch a engine run on a Dora.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5LBUVS1T8_




Never seen it before. *THANKS*

Got to love the way the a/c rocks as they winding up the inertial starter.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 13, 2010)

Glade you like it, and it is intresting to see the plane rocking as they are trying to start it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2010)

Has been posted before but always worth a second look. Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

Many thanks Beau!!!! Great Vid!!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 16, 2010)

Labour intensive I might say...8)


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2010)

Nothing beats and electric starter !!

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 16, 2010)

I think they should keep turning in th early "coughs" of the motor when is about starting, I ve seen thousands of videos of Daimler Me-109s starting and that was the system, perhaps the Jumo is different.


----------



## luftwaffemesserschmitt (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it !

Thanks for posting it

Chris


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2010)

Your welcome guys, I think its a rare video in that you just dont see this now a days.


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------

